# Overrated rpgs



## Porygonal (Mar 28, 2010)

I know people love games like Chrono Trigger,Final Fantasy and Pokemon but to me they seem somewhat overrated... Well... maybe I'm stating the obvious but I'm sure there would be alot of people that just think I'm trying to ''bash'' these games,inwhich I'm not,but I think theres something wrong when people call Chrono Trigger ''one of the best rpgs of all time''.Don't get me wrong,I don't hate CT but I just think it's sad when truly memorable games like Chrono Cross,Oblivion/Morrowind,Tales of Symphonia,Vagrant Story,Shadow Hearts,Baten Kaitos and Legend of Mana are not even considered as high on the totem pole as CT,Pokemon,or FF7 from what I've seen on these Forums atleast... I liked Pokemon and FF7 but I never really got into CT,it just seems too old school and like the kinda game that probably isn't that great until later on... Pokemon is and has always been fun to play but they get dull after awhile,maybe you could say that about any game but it would still be nice to see them change Pokemon up a little... Then theres FF7.I really liked FF7 but does it really deserve to be considered one of the best rpgs of all time either?I've heard people that think so... I really don't think CT,FF7,or Pokemon deserve to have that title... (I know there are more but they escape me atm...)


----------



## Dangy (Mar 28, 2010)

Final Fantasy is overrated.


----------



## JamesTrain (Mar 28, 2010)

Pokemon used to be cool but now its overrated.


----------



## Dragonlord (Mar 28, 2010)

Nearly all RPG are overrated. Oblivion is overrated. Morrowind is good though. FF is horribly overrated. Vagrant Story definitely overrated too (come on, something that boring and cliché can't be good). Pokémon definitely overrated too (although the franchise is a miracle franchise as it's horribly boring but sells like hot cake).


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 28, 2010)

...What?How is Vagrant Story overrated??It has really unique,fun gameplay,more than I can say for Pkm,FF7 or CT... I don't see how you think it's boring and cliche'd,lol.And how is Oblivion overrated?You can go anywhere,do anything. =/


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 28, 2010)

Most RPGs are overrated but there are a few underrated RPGs one being Guardian's Crusade for the PSX.


----------



## 7mike7 (Mar 28, 2010)

i think final fantasy is horrible


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 28, 2010)

lol What...? Are you serious?Guardian's Crusade???That game looks like... I won't even bother to say what I'm thinking... But I've seen vids of that game and it doesn't look that great itself... Plus I've known someone who played that and he said it was one of the worst games he had ever played,and I believe him from seeing the videos... It's still not even nearly as good as any of the games I mentioned in my first post... Ugh,sorry but using toys to battle...?I'll pass...


----------



## DreamTrooper (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol i see hate-posts headin our way. Over-rated does no necessarily mean the games are crap, just made to seem better than they really are. Pokemon, i play those games still, and im 19, just remind me of the days when i was a kid playing and trading with all my lil hommies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 FF games have great storylines, although they are stretching out the FF7 franchise a bit. The other RPG's stated i cant really say anything about as ive never played them, but all in all, it comes down to preference, not "ratedness"


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lol i see hate-posts headin our way. Over-rated does no necessarily mean the games are crap, just made to seem better than they really are. Pokemon, i play those games still, and im 19, just remind me of the days when i was a kid playing and trading with all my lil hommies tongue.gif FF games have great storylines, although they are stretching out the FF7 franchise a bit. The other RPG's stated i cant really say anything about as ive never played them, but all in all, it comes down to preference, not "ratedness"



Well... I guess I kinda agree with that but I guess I called them ''overrated'' is because those games get mentioned for being ''the best rpgs of all time'' while alot of the games I mentioned get overshadowed by those games.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 28, 2010)

the newer pokemon games, seriously, did they have to keep adding new pokemon until the got to the five billion that they have now.

Most vaguely decent RPGs end up being "over rated" in a way though, given that they are one of the hardest and most complex types of games to make well.  A otherwise good RPG can be ruined by a terrible storyline, gameplay, combat system, or character progression system, whereas a FPS can sell well with just pretty graphics.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2010)

If somebody enjoys it then they enjoy it and that's what matters.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If somebody enjoys it then they enjoy it and that's what matters.



I'll go with this.

The word "overrated" is thrown around too much nowadays. People seem to not really be using it in a sense of "this game truly isn't that good" but more of a sense of "LOOK AT ME I'M NONCONFORMIST WOOOHOOO!" Seriously. Any game that gets remotely popular is dubbed "overrated". Pokemon? Overrated. Call of Duty? Overrated. Halo? Overrated. Final Fantasy? Overrated. Everything seems to be. You may not like a series of games or a game, but that doesn't mean it's "overrated". I don't like Final Fantasy, nor do I like Chrono Trigger or other popular titles. But that's just me. I may be contradicting myself since I know I've used the term "overrated" in the context I'm bashing right now, but I'll stop here. A lot of games that are "overrated" are actually quite good, people just don't want to acknowledge that they're good since they feel unique if they don't stand in line with all the fanboys or devout following a game has. But really, you just end up standing in line with the thousands of people who mark games as overrated. Nonconformity is the new thing to conform to.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 28, 2010)

Well,I see what you're saying and I still stand by my post and I didn't say that those games weren't good... It's just that I don't see how they could be considered ''the best of all time'' or whatever when more unique and inventive games(like the ones I posted)may get praised for awhile... maybe... but they'll never be considered ''some of the best of all time'' like those other games were,I know some people just may like the whole old school feel better or whatever but still though...


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 28, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> Well,I see what you're saying and I still stand by my post and I didn't say that those games weren't good... It's just that I don't see how they could be considered ''the best of all time'' or whatever when more unique and inventive games(like the ones I posted)may get praised for awhile... maybe... but they'll never be considered ''some of the best of all time'' like those other games were,I know some people just may like the whole old school feel better or whatever but still though...



unique and inventive != good

I could make a game about gay pokemon on acid and it would be unique and inventive.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 28, 2010)

-_-'  I mean unique and inventive in a good way,ffs.LIKE THE GAMES I STATED IN MY POST...


----------



## Dragonlord (Mar 28, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> ...What?How is Vagrant Story overrated??It has really unique,fun gameplay,more than I can say for Pkm,FF7 or CT... I don't see how you think it's boring and cliche'd,lol.And how is Oblivion overrated?You can go anywhere,do anything. =/


VS had boring game mechanics. After a couple of places you've seen the game mechanics and there is nothing interesting to it. In fact it gets annoying to do type-book-keeping and swapping weapons constantly to improve type advantage. The targeting system is annoying too and gives nothing except cramps. Story itself doesn't hook one too. So overall while playable and perhaps enjoyable by some it's sub-par at best. One of the games I had been happy to have gone from my desk as fast as possible. Granted the Pkmn and company have not great game mechanics but VS doesn't send something new, unique (sorry, it's simply not unique, no matter how much you try to stake that claim) nor interesting, especially in the long run. So it's on the same level as the others.

Concerning Oblivion just play Morrowind and compare the two side by side and you will see why Oblivion sucks. It does not even have remotely the depth and variability Morrowind sends into the field. The story is run-of-the-mill of the worst, the level-with-me system is most probably the worst game mechanics idea since E.T., the conversation system is a joke on wheels (pun intended) and it's totally one-sided which is death to an RPG. One-sided means unless you play "their" character build it's a huge chore and RPGs are about role playing, hence experience a world using a build of your choice. They allow though indirectly only one build as all others are tedious to play. In Morrowind on the other hand I played through with various builds: lance wielding Argonian, Bow wielding Kahjit (damn I never can remember how this is written correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or Cross-Bow/Sword wielding assassin Ryukaissen(custom character mod, makes you play as an anthropomorphic dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) specialized on kills-from-behind. Each of these builds had been fun to play and different while all equally well to play with. Under Oblivion you are totally screwed if you don't play with their preferred character build. I tried different builds but it sucks so hard I never fully developed them except the "developer chosen one" and that's not funny in the long run.

Ah... nearly forgot... why VS cliché? Whenever somebody builds a game around killing dragons he gets an insta-cliché tag issued from me


----------



## Rydian (Mar 28, 2010)

Chrono trigger has time traveling actually affecting acts and events in different timelines, a battle system unlike anything else released in it's time, and a bunch of possible endings (many totally different endings, not slight variations on the same one).

If you say it's not unique and innovative, you must have never actually played it... or you're talking about the DS version, not knowing that it's a port of the original for the _super fucking nintendo_, the only things added/upgraded being a new translation (same storyline), the FMVs, and two optional dungeons.


You might as well try to talk about the bible and say "Who's jesus?"


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 28, 2010)

lol,VS IS unique because what other game can you name that is like that...?There sure wasn't a game like that then and probably not even now.Atleast the gameplay is something DIFFERENT rather than than games that just wanna play like FF clones with a few differences here and there,but not enough to make a difference... And I never had a problem with the lvling system in Oblivion,nor the character jobs.I made my custom job and it worked fine for me and the other things you complain about just seem minor to me... And how can you say VS is cliched when mostly EVERY rpg is gunna have you killing dragons... I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Sefi (Mar 28, 2010)

Talking about overrated RPGs is overrated.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 28, 2010)

I know CT was a unique game for it's time,but then time passed and better rpgs were made and yet there are ppl who still consider CT to be one of the best of all time,I guess I just don't understand why...


----------



## Dragonlord (Mar 28, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> lol,VS IS unique because what other game can you name that is like that...?There sure wasn't a game like that then and probably not even now.Atleast the gameplay is something DIFFERENT rather than than games that just wanna play like FF clones with a few differences here and there,but not enough to make a difference... And I never had a problem with the lvling system in Oblivion,nor the character jobs.I made my custom job and it worked fine for me and the other things you complain about just seem minor to me... And how can you say VS is cliched when mostly EVERY rpg is gunna have you killing dragons... I don't see what the big deal is.


Weapons with "type advantage/disdvantage" is nothing new. Targeting system (target different body parts) is also nothing new. Switching between a story and combat mode is again nothing new. Mind to elaborate what is supposed to be "unique" on that game?

Concerning Oblivion I talked about character builds not jobs. Jobs have no influence on the character build by itself and are just a collection of side quests to accomplish. This is not the problematic part in this game. It's the way you play the character which is limited and broken in comparison to for example Morrowind. Hence developing your character into certain directions is a chore since the game mechanics are designed to support only one kind of build and that's an RPG sin so-to-speak.


----------



## xist (Mar 28, 2010)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> VS had boring game mechanics. After a couple of places you've seen the game mechanics and there is nothing interesting to it. In fact it gets annoying to do type-book-keeping and swapping weapons constantly to improve type advantage. The targeting system is annoying too and gives nothing except cramps. Story itself doesn't hook one too. So overall while playable and perhaps enjoyable by some it's sub-par at best. One of the games I had been happy to have gone from my desk as fast as possible. Granted the Pkmn and company have not great game mechanics but VS doesn't send something new, unique (sorry, it's simply not unique, no matter how much you try to stake that claim) nor interesting, especially in the long run. So it's on the same level as the others.
> 
> Ah... nearly forgot... why VS cliché? Whenever somebody builds a game around killing dragons he gets an insta-cliché tag issued from me



Everything you say here i totally disagree with. If anything despite it's sales and generally good reception, Vagrant Story is one of those games that many don't feel is a great game because it's not a simple and easy to play RPG like the Final Fantasy series. Whilst it garnered great reviews in the main, i'd say if anything Vagrant Story is under-rated by gamers.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Weapons with "type advantage/disdvantage" is nothing new. Targeting system (target different body parts) is also nothing new. Switching between a story and combat mode is again nothing new. Mind to elaborate what is supposed to be "unique" on that game?
> 
> Really...?Because I've never played a game like it,and I loved it.I don't see what you have against it at all and it may have a few set backs but so does EVERY game... And even if it does,it still deserves more praise than the FF7,CT,and Pokemon(or any other overrated rpgs),although those are good games too.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more... I guess it would've gotten noticed more if it had the ''Final Fantasy'' name... lol.


----------



## Dragonlord (Mar 29, 2010)

I played Oblivion through well enough including mods and stuff like that. This doesn't change the facts though. You try to wish this away as minor stuff but that won't help. Everything which is show-stopping or prevents a game from being played the way it's labeled (aka an RPG) fails. And I'm not the only one. If you ask players liking the TES series and ask them which one is better, Morrowind or Oblivion the answer is most of the time Morrowind.

Concerning VS just look around with open eyes and you'll see tons of games having similar game mechanics. Just because the presentation is slightly different doesn't make it different. Maybe you can't see this as you are not a game developer (and hence you don't have an eye to see the actual game mechanics no matter what presentation) but that's the way it is. Now concerning your point if I ask people about a game named Vagrant Story majority will not know what it is. It definitely flies under the radar there and from when I played it (although quite some time ago I admit that) I can understand very well why this is the case. Concerning easy or not this can have an influence. We game developers have a saying: if it ain't fun to play it's worthless no matter how complex the game mechanics are. Point in case here. There are games which really need the complexity they contain but this one here does not belong to this category. And if this is the case it kills the fun. You are supposed to play the game not fiddle constantly with your gear just because the game mechanics demand so.

But as it looks it's tech versus opinion here. My statement is from the technical, game developer side. Not much you can do against "opinion" calls so I guess I let this stand with this last post.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 29, 2010)

Eh... I'm not saying Morrowind is better than Oblivion or vice versa,I'm just saying it's not as bad as you say it is.Nor is Vagrant Story,I guess you'd be more content playing old school rpgs with bland,tired gameplay thats been done thousands of times before... And you couldn't name me a game thats like VS,you just said that there are ''games like it'' but I haven't seen any,nor did you name any.You just can't appreciate it at all... And like I said before... all games have their setbacks,some big,some small,and I don't think VS has such horrible setbacks that it should be considered to be shitty.I've played many rpgs and alot of them just ended being the same ol' turn based FF wannabe type games ''I attack you,you attack me and when you level up you may get some skills'' but that doesn't change the fact that it's still the same tired formula thats been used over and over and over... I was just glad to see a game like VS,because it's nothing like those games and I'm sure if it had a ''popular'' name or if it was a really ''hyped up'' game,that it would have been noticed more.And just because it didn't doesn't automatically make it a terrible game,it's underrated compared to games like Pkm,FF7,CT... Just like all the others I talked about.


----------



## referencer (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure every RPG is overrated.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 29, 2010)

Or maybe you just don't like rpgs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## choconado (Mar 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And how can you say VS is cliched when mostly EVERY rpg is gunna have you killing dragons...
> Uh, I think you just defined "Cliche" with that sentence, actually.
> QUOTEI know CT was a unique game for it's time,but then time passed and better rpgs were made and yet there are ppl who still consider CT to be one of the best of all time,I guess I just don't understand why...


Name a similar game that is as good as, or better than CT.  Every time someone says there are better games in that style, they always drop the ball at naming specifics.

I'm with Referencer in saying that ALL RPG's are overrated...and I love the genre.  The gameplay mechanics are usually fun, but it's been a long time since there was any real "innovation".  Unless it's made by square, you're never going to get top-of-the-line graphics, and to be honest, I've never played an RPG whose writing was actually "Good".  I.E. there's NEVER been "good" dialog, and the scenarios are either step-by-step predictable, or are so complex that even the writers can't keep track of them.  Again, I LOVE the genre, and still see its big flaws left and right.

But anyways, I have to respect that you seem to understand what "Overrated" means, and aren't just trying to knock down favorite games.  From what I understand you're saying "Okay, these games you say are great are.  But these games that nobody plays are far better."  It's more like you're trying to up the underrated games than knock the "overrated" ones.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 29, 2010)

Final Fantasy is heavily overrated, that's all.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Uh, I think you just defined "Cliche" with that sentence, actually.



lol,Then that would mean nearly EVERY rpg is ''cliched'' is what I meant by my statement.

CT was a good game for it's time and maybe it was one of the best rpgs... back then... But like I said before... time passed and better games were made(like the ones I stated in my first post... I grow tired of repeating myself)and I guess some of you haven't played these games,or you'd agree with me.What rpgs could I name that are better that CT?Well,I'd say all the games I stated in my first post are... but I guess I'm the only one who judges games on a ''fun'' factor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... And I won't say those games that I like have no flaws whatsoever,it's just that I wish they could get as much recognition as some rpgs do... And what exactly makes the games I suggested so great?It's because they're ALL unique with unique,fun gameplay,not your typical FF clone snooze fest.And you want me to explain what makes them so great?Well I just did,what else would you like me to say?And it would be great if they could remake those games since some of them are a little older... But instead I find people wanting remakes of FF7,gimme a break man... Just because the games I talked about may not have been ''popular'' or didn't have a ''popular'' name doesn't mean they're total shit.If thats the case,I guess you're saying that about all games in that regard...


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 9, 2010)

I would have to say Final Fantasy VII. It's really not as great as people make it out to be. I couldn't even beat it...the plot holes...ugh the game made no sense and to this day I still have no idea why on earth Cloud had to cross dress...


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 9, 2010)

TWEWY.


----------



## clegion (Apr 9, 2010)

Chrono trigger, it wasn't the god of rpg people toted it to be


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 9, 2010)

Just thought I would say that I am glad you mentioned Baten Kaitos in your list. Very under-appreciated game. In regards to your opinion about old games like Chrono Trigger, you have to realise that in terms of what it had to work with, games like Chrono Trigger are still among the greatest. By your logic, all of your favourite RPG's will stop being the good as soon as the hardware is dated and new ways of playing are implemented. I am not attempting to attack your opinion but games are going to hold no value for you if you simply just yesterdays games by todays standards. A good example would be that my personal favourite RPG is Golden Sun which is now 10 years old and I have yet to find a game that rivals it.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 9, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Most RPGs are overrated but there are a few underrated RPGs one being Guardian's Crusade for the PSX.


This.

I do however have a personal passion for Final Fantasy. I enjoy all its RPG aspects from the story to battle systems to customizations to character development.

I actually *hate* those who call the Xenosaga games bad, but totally worship Xenogears.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 9, 2010)

Final Fantasy series, TWEWY, and a majority of other RPGs.  Sure, it's opinionated, but when people praise games of a certain series, even when they are completely awful (Again, opinion), I can see why people call the games overrated.


----------



## asdf (Apr 9, 2010)

TWEWY. I have no idea what people saw in that game. The music sucked, the battle system was crap, and the characters were as generic as you can get. I will admit that the pin system was pretty cool, though.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 9, 2010)

It's not so much that RPGs are possibly over rated, it's that some good games are likely under rated all because they weren't some franchised brand named RPG.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 9, 2010)

Final Fantasy 7
Chrono Trigger
Super Mario RPG

I love Super Mario RPG and Chrono Trigger but fuck Final Fantasy 7.  I'm tired of hearing about that garbage and I'm glad it's never getting a remake. 

If any RPG needs a remake it's the Breath of Fire games.



			
				Porygonal said:
			
		

> Tales of Symphonia,Vagrant Story,Shadow Hearts,Baten Kaitos and Legend of Mana



I love these games.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> If any RPG needs a remake it's the Breath of Fire games.


This.  This a lot.


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

mario & luigi 3... I hate that game, the 1st one whas the best!
FFIV is allright


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 9, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> If any RPG needs a remake it's the Breath of Fire games.


Did this not get already enough remakes? I've seen a bunch of them and to be honest if you have seen one of them you know all of them. There had not been much change which is bliss for some and boring for others.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> CyrusBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen a BOF remake.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 9, 2010)

Link. I count 5 in total... (hence 4 remakes)


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> Link. I count 5 in total... (hence 4 remakes)


Whatno.  Fuck?

That's like saying Final Fantasy 8 is a remake of Final Fantasy 7.

It's a series, and they're all separate games.  I've beaten 1 and 2, and am working on 3.
Believe me, they're entirely separate games.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 9, 2010)

Final Fantasy 7 IMO


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 9, 2010)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> CyrusBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Installments =/= remakes


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I see Chrono trigger as the best of all time. 
1. It's my oppinion.
2. The innovation, for it's time. With multiple endings, things affecting other things in time, the un-random 

encounters!!!! 
3. The music!!! (IMO the best music in any game any day!)
4. The graphics for it's time... 
5. The story, it appeals to me atleast.
6. Nostalgia


----------



## chriso (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 10, 2010)

@Rydian & CyrusBlue:
Successor titles ARE remakes. Sorry to blow this for you but that's the way it is. And yes I played them too and they are rather similar without much big changes and therefor qualify very well for remakes. A remake is in general just the same game with some changes or additions.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 10, 2010)

Final Fantasy it never dies


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2010)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> @Rydian & CyrusBlue:
> Successor titles ARE remakes. Sorry to blow this for you but that's the way it is. And yes I played them too and they are rather similar without much big changes and therefor qualify very well for remakes. A remake is in general just the same game with some changes or additions.


You're either trolling, or think you've played some games you actually haven't.

If what you're saying is true, then the mainstream final fantasy games are remakes of each other, the grandia games are remakes of the star ocean games, and all the tales games are remakes of each other.

The breath of fire series of games are entirely separate RPGs.  How much of them have you played, _just up to the title screen_?  If that's the case then it's excusable for you to think what you're thinking (but not at all for you to attempt to judge the games based on that), but otherwise you're just trolling.


----------



## xist (Apr 10, 2010)

Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter (i.e V) is also NOTHING like previous games in the series...


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 10, 2010)

@Rydian
The troll is actually you since you go around accusing others (in this case me) of not having done what I say I have. What is so damn difficult on understanding "having played the games"? Seriously guy grow up and get a life. The BOFs I played I played through or half-way through (if I did it for review purpose only). So I know very well what I say. What goes for BoFQ (xist) I agree that it is different but wow that's 1 of the lot. And yes, these all you mentioned are remakes. Just because marketing people like to call them "installments" or "sequels" or what the hell else doesn't change what they really are: remakes. Watch once Croshaw and then you know why numbers behind game names are the biggest let-down since the existence of remakes. And the next time leave your stupid, weak "accusations" at home.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If what you're saying is true, then the mainstream final fantasy games are remakes of each other, the grandia games are remakes of the star ocean games, and all the tales games are remakes of each other.
> And to add to this, if what you're saying is true then the final fantasy games are remakes of the star ocean games, the tales games are remakes of the grandia games, and chrono cross is a remake of legend of legaia... or at least they would be if they all had the same title and a number appended.
> 
> Your use of the word "remake" is far too loose, and does not fit it's definition.
> ...


The breath of fire games involve two main characters with the same name, because they are typically descendants of the original pair.
Is that all you're basing it off of?  'Cause if so, you probably never passed the main character naming screen before making your judgement.

Other than two characters, the other members of the parties in each game are entirely different, the dragon system is different in each game, they take place in a different land/time period, and *the storylines are entirely different.*


I'm saying that you haven't actually played the games because with what you're saying, *you might as well be telling us you've read the bible, and then and ask us "who this jesus guy you all keep mentioning" is.*  Anybody that's done what you claim to have done would not be asking/stating what you are.  *What you're saying does not correlate to what's actually in the games*, which is why I'm saying you must not have played them.

Are you confusing other games for them?  Post some of the things you remember from the games so we can make sure we're talking about the same games.  Are you confusing the GBA re-releases of the first and second games?  'Cause those kept their titles, as the first and second.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 11, 2010)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> @Rydian
> The troll is actually you since you go around accusing others (in this case me) of not having done what I say I have. What is so damn difficult on understanding "having played the games"? Seriously guy grow up and get a life. The BOFs I played I played through or half-way through (if I did it for review purpose only). So I know very well what I say. What goes for BoFQ (xist) I agree that it is different but wow that's 1 of the lot. And yes, these all you mentioned are remakes. Just because marketing people like to call them "installments" or "sequels" or what the hell else doesn't change what they really are: remakes. Watch once Croshaw and then you know why numbers behind game names are the biggest let-down since the existence of remakes. And the next time leave your stupid, weak "accusations" at home.



I think you have the word remake confused.  A remake is REMAKING something that already existed.  A remake will also contain, in a games case, the almost exact same story.  Just updated, maybe some stuff added.  When you make a sequel, you don't remake the first game.  You make a NEW game, BASED on the previous one.  Remake != Sequel.

EDIT: Zelda II.  All that's needed to be said.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Final Fantasy 7 is overrated.

God damn that game and the people who fanboy over that today are insufferable.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Apr 18, 2010)

It has to be chrono trigger people praise the game like its the best ever and ill admit its good but its nowhere near the best ever not even in the top 5 IMO.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 18, 2010)

FF6 > FF7... by a lot. All things considered BoF 2 was best in the series. Certainly not a remake of the first one. But feel free to call sequels remakes. Trolls will do what they want.


----------



## connor_walsh (Apr 18, 2010)

POKE'MON HG/SS

if you can call it an rpg

well im awaiting all the poke fans


----------



## Rydian (Apr 19, 2010)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> POKE'MON HG/SS
> 
> *if you can call it an rpg*


You take the role of a character, go around exploring cities/towns and interacting with NPCs, have variable party members you use in a turn-based battle system with such concepts as stats, hp, critical hits, elemental affinities, and status effects... you earn money from fights, which you use to spend on items such as hp and status recovery items, special equipment, and other tools which you can use both in and out of battle... as you go along in the story you gain alternate methods of transportation...

What am I describing, a mainstream pokemon or a meainstream final fantasy game?

Both.

Learn the concepts you wish to talk about before you attempt to talk about them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 19, 2010)

OP needs to learn that spaces after punctuation stop posts from looking like shit.

Second most overrated is pokemon. It's claimed to be so incredibly good and it's just...not. It has a very simple battle system, still. So much else is wrong with it, but it's all been said hundreds of times before.

Second most is Final Fantasy. People crap themselves over the damn series and only a small handful of the game, or parts of games are good. The only final fantasy game with a truly strong story and character development was Crisis Core, and it was only a PSP game. In fact, the funnest FF games aren't usually the 'main' final fantasies. I find Dirge of Cerberus, Crisis Core, and Dissidia much funner then the main titles. The stories in all but Crisis Core are pretty bad, with only a handful of good characters between every game.

and of course, biggest most overrated RPG ever....World of Warcraft.
The game is very well built, and done.
However it casuals out on every possible thing that could be considered more 'hardcore'.
I sought to play a casual MMO and decided to land myself on WoW. The more I play it, the more I realize how casual-based it really is.
The worst part of WoW though, is the fanbase. There is NOTHING wrong with WoW being a casual game, but people need to realize it's casual. You aren't a hardcore MMO gamer for playing it, you aren't even considered good if you do well in WoW.
As much as people refuse to admit it, the new gearscore system might as well be called "skill score" because the better your gearscore, the better you are at WoW.

/endrant


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

i am going for black sigil!
before the game was out lots of talk and hype about the game
some even say it will be the best ever RPG on DS and blah blah blah

when the game is out... no one bothers to talk about it anymore


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 19, 2010)

more like i still cant find that game and shove it to griffin's face.

Well, at the moment i am still stuck, i cant find where am i supposed to go at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for overrated rpg...

To me, "the world ends with you" is one of them.

Sure, the game is innovative, but to me, that's it.

The game isnt that fun, the story isnt that deep. All in all, it's a pretty average game. But to tempers here, it's the greatest thing since sliced bread.

Controls are a tad screwy as well, especially if you have 2 pins that work similar, for example, i have a pin that activate when i slash horizontally and another that slash vertically. Often when i try slash horizontally, the vertical pin will activate.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 19, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> more like i still cant find that game and shove it to griffin's face.
> 
> Well, at the moment i am still stuck, i cant find where am i supposed to go at the moment
> 
> ...



as long it is a SE game
some people will just awe and drool all over it
even though it is a shitty game

too bad i have never play this game 
therefore, i can't comment


----------



## choconado (Apr 19, 2010)

well, I tried it once, and thought "wow, this game is an overcomplicated piece of crap!"  There's no way in hell I'll be able to keep up with all of that multi-screen/multi-control interfaces, and the fact that the game is actively trying to dissuade me from being interested in it, despite a possibly intriguing story says alot too.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 19, 2010)

Your right! FF is so overratedd..


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 20, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> OP needs to learn that spaces after punctuation stop posts from looking like shit.
> 
> Second most overrated is pokemon. It's claimed to be so incredibly good and it's just...not. It has a very simple battle system, still. So much else is wrong with it, but it's all been said hundreds of times before.
> 
> ...


Crisis Core's combat sucked balls. 

having good gear (in wow or any other mmo) doesn't make you good.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 20, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> Your right! *FFVII* is so overratedd..


Fixed.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks ff games are overrated.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't comprehend people who actually think the story in Crisis core was anything but garbage.


The fans eat it all up, and when I played it, I forced myself to play the piece of shit. The combat was ass, the story was shit, characters are pretty bad (Except Angeal), and the only things good about the damn game was the music and the graphics.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 20, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> I can't comprehend people who actually think the story in Crisis core was anything but garbage.
> 
> 
> The fans eat it all up, and when I played it, I forced myself to play the piece of shit. The combat was ass, the story was shit, characters are pretty bad (Except Angeal), and the only things good about the damn game was the music and the graphics.


I disagree. I LOVED the story. Zach was a great character. The combat was a little different but it was fun. When I got into it I didn't put my PSP down until I finished that game.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 21, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genesis and his clones, poor dialogue throughout, ridiculous story that seems to be going everywhere without good story telling, Idon'twanttohearanymoreofthatgoddamnpoemanddiealready, Sephiroth's betrayal scene that made me laugh pretty hard, Hojo was just... mindblowing (I think that was his name? It's been a while since i beat the game.) The combat was fun at first, but it was another typical Mash X to win. Got boring real quick. It has no depth. It's shallow as a kiddy pool. 

Ok, if the combat was even fun throughout the game, it would be nice. But after a few hours in, the entire game felt like a chore, not fun. The leveling system was an ass, since you level up RANDOMLY. It made no sense. 


How is Zach a great character?. Explain. He almost felt like a typical jrpg hero who looks up to someone else. While Angeal was a pretty good as the mentor type.


And only 10 hours in, the game was over.


----------



## blueskies (Apr 21, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> I can't comprehend people who actually think the story in Crisis core was anything but garbage.
> 
> 
> The fans eat it all up, and when I played it, I forced myself to play the piece of shit. The combat was ass, the story was shit, characters are pretty bad (Except Angeal), and the only things good about the damn game was the music and the graphics.



same. I did not enjoy playing through, it got extremely boring and the story was.. meh. I forced myself to finish it because I felt like I had to, being so recommended and all. oh well...


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 22, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The combat in every FF game sucks balls...moron.
Anyone could tell me that. It's better then the turn based crap at least.
But I said Crisis Core had a good story, which is one of the very few FF games to do so.
Sorry that my post made you look like a moron.

and yes, if you play WoW...gear makes you good. A lot of MMO's (used to) encourage skill = skill. But WoW encourages gear = skill.
No matter how good you are, if someone has gear that is 10% better then yours...you're fucked.
Try to play the game before you defend it. MMO's used to have a good mix of player skill+ gear, but those days are dying fast thanks to games trying desperately to clone WoW and steal its massive fanbase (which is moronic, but happens).
WoW is not, and will never be, considered a PvP MMO. It's a social MMO, where you can raid with your guild buddies to get the best gear, then screw around with your buddies doing shit like raids, or killing newbs. It puts very little emphasis on skill-based PvP. Top tier WoW pvp is just a bunch of morons in the best gear spamming skills in a set order, or spamming macro'd skills. People always see this massive amount of shit on a "pro" WoW players screen and think, hot damn...that must take skill! But it doesn't. It literally takes a day or two to figure out and remember huge amounts of hotkeys and macros if you set them up right. (my memory is shit and I can)
That's ok though, you're obviously not a MMO gamer, and you're especially not a PvP MMO gamer if you think every MMO requires skill, especially if you include WoW to take skill.
MMO's SHOULD all take skill, but not all do. Casual gamers made sure of that.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 22, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> *The combat in every FF game sucks balls...moron.
> But I said Crisis Core had a good story, which is one of the very few FF games to do so.*


Yeeeeeaaaaah.


Riiiiight. 




These kinds of garbage pass as, "good story"? No wonder this gen of JRPGs have been so terrible!


----------



## JBW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Gvaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree totally, pokemon is alright but ultimately its a simple rpg with cute characters, FF is mainly crap and WoW. I have a whole three paragraph rant about WoW but Ive got to go to school soon so ill have to go.


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone forgot Golden Sun. shame on you >.< j/k


----------



## Fel (Apr 26, 2010)

Shinintendo said:
			
		

> Everyone forgot Golden Sun. shame on you >.< j/k


GS is awesome, it's the most brilliant game I have ever played together with FF8. And if you don't like it, it's your opinion, but it necessarily doesn't mean it's true. There are a lot of GS fans, but they're usually true fans, meaning that they've actually played the game, and are usually RPG gamers who know the genre well, so it's not just some hype from peoplel unknown to the genre. It all depends on what you are looking for in the game, and to us, if I can speak up for people who love GS, the game is one of the best/ or the best/ game because of how it looks, plays, because of the battle system, remarkable music and most of all, the wonderful story.

But, the point is, that whether a game is great or not so good is up to the person playing it, because what may appeal to one person may to other, likewise a child might enjoy something an adult wouldn't. For example, now people see how FF series have things which are repeated in every series and say a lot of mean things about it, however many people who pick up FF for the first time (given it was one with the storyline which would appeal to them, eg. not FF7 if they don't like "emoish" things, if it can be described like that, but instead for example FF9 and so on) thought it was really great, and only when they have played or seen more of the series they begins to notice the similarities and may come to despise them.

And worst of it all, if you look at the first three pages where Porygonal goes on about how he loves Vagrant Story and Chrono Trigger is not so good, he always just throws vague terms at others, like "unique,fun gameplay,*(*not your typical FF clone snooze fest*)*". I mean, c'mon! Be specific, as it can be said that the majority of RPGs are "clones of each other" because they all have more or less things which are in other games. Every RPG has something that was seen in other RPG, and what really makes an RPG unique and great to play is how much it is fun (like the Swiss guy said). Fun is made up by how you personally view the game, but usually a great story or truly interesting/innovative mechanics are what can make you play the game and think it's fun, even though it may be lacking in other aspects.

*Mrfatso*: Sub-control. That's the reason for your failure with the battle commands, because in order to prevent the various commands with the same movements to interfere each other, you assign by the L or R button sub control to pins in the pin menu -> the pins you wear in battle. This means that the pin will only activate when you do the command and hold R/L, so if you have two vertical slashes pins, you assign one as a "sub", and then when you press L/R, you will see only subpins in normal colour and the others greyed out, so once you do vertical slash only the subpin will active.

Also, I don't think it's overrated, because whether or not the story is truly deep depends on your own definition of "deep", because many people think the game has a deep story -> throughout the game you constantly think what is going on, what does that and that mean and there's more to it than being just a mere Shinigami game. It's full of emotion and character growth, and it's a good animeish story. And the setting is truly unique, because how many games are set in their contemporary world - meaning not past, but really the here-and-now? Not that many, right now I can think up only GTA/various racing games, but not really an RPG - except for Shin Megami Tensei, Earthbound/Mother and maybe Shenmue, but that one is 13 years from the date when the game was produced. And not many games have various clothes and fashionable items as armor, especially because not that many games are set in the contemporary world. Earthbound is one of the few games that does feature that, but TWEWY is so unique in that even each piece of equipment has a special ability, which you either know from the start or unlock by "befriending" the shopkeepers. And how many games have shopkeepers who warm up to you and what they say change by how much they like you? Disgea is one of the few, but as I haven't played it much I only know they have shop lvls, but I don't think what they say changes. 
And the fashion brands are entirely unique to this game unless I'm mistaken, and it's really nice how the fashion changes when by what you wear and it gives you bonuses in battles, besides it's really nice to have actual brand shops and clothes with "personality", because they all fit into the brand's feel. And the music? Not everyone may like it, but again, few games have this type of ...music genre. Which changes depending in which part of the game you are (not to spoil anything).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2010)

It seems any game that has become relatively popular is instantly considered "overrated".

What ever happened to just liking games because they're fun? This whole thread basically just seems like people trying to act cool by saying "LOOK I'M NOT A FANBOY". It's like the douchey emo kids at school who spend their time wearing their shitty clothing and smoking cigarettes to look cool. In the end you just look like a dumb ass.


----------



## liltorchic (Apr 27, 2010)

Mother 3? No jk, thats one of my favorite games of all time but I really thought that FF IV was horribly over-rated, I didnt understand the "touching" plot, the "deep" combat system, and the battles were a bore.


----------



## Shinintendo (Apr 27, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> Shinintendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I made a mistake I forgot it's overrated thread! I meant it's a fu*n good game!
I wanted to point this game wasn't mentioned here, wonders.
ppl need to chill out dissing great games like this...


----------



## Njrg (Apr 27, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> Mother 3? No jk, thats one of my favorite games of all time but I really thought that FF IV was horribly over-rated, I didnt understand the "touching" plot, the "deep" combat system, and the battles were a bore.


More like primitive plot and shallow basic combat system. FF4's 3D in the DS version helped a little bit though.

I think FF6 and Crono Trigger were the pinnacle of 16-bit RPG's.


----------



## Clanver (Apr 27, 2010)

ew >_>, i found Terranigma on the Snes more enjoyable then CT . .
Ah you americans didnt get to play that one^^


----------



## liltorchic (Apr 27, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> liltorchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you talking about Mother 3? When I said bad plot and combat system I meant FFIV.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2010)

Clanver said:
			
		

> ew >_>, i found Terranigma on the Snes more enjoyable then CT . .
> Ah you americans didnt get to play that one^^Emulators, dude.
> 
> 
> ...


No, they were talking about FFIV.


----------



## Gwaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It seems any game that has become relatively popular is instantly considered "overrated".
> 
> What ever happened to just liking games because they're fun? This whole thread basically just seems like people trying to act cool by saying "LOOK I'M NOT A FANBOY". It's like the douchey emo kids at school who spend their time wearing their shitty clothing and smoking cigarettes to look cool. In the end you just look like a dumb ass.




And it seems to me that your calling people in this thread non-conformists to look uberly cool with your distinct perception. (Else you wouldn't call them out twice, I guess).

BTT: I just can't enjoy any kind of roundbased /JRPGS whatever you call the I-hit-you-you-hit-me-and-then-we-start-all-over-again-turn-based RPGs. I grew tired of them some years ago and I'm not even sure at which point exactly and why.
So as you might guess from that statement I pretty much can't understand the Final Fantasy hype, although I was into FFVIII before I grew tired.

But anyways, I wouldn't go as far as to call them overrated just because, as you might already saw in this thread, your always offending a lot of fans with such strong statements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Sylar1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Final Fantasy 6, very overrated


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 28, 2010)

frankly its all about personal choices.. if a person loves a certain game they will keep on hailing praises on praises about it. Which makes the others who don't happen to like *THAT* particular game call it overrated... Like in the case of OP FF,Pokemon & CT..


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 28, 2010)

Shinintendo said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On behalf of Fel, I will accept your apology. It truley is a great game that has a dedicated fan base.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 28, 2010)

While I like _some_ Final Fantasy games and the Pokemon games, I do think they are way overrated.  And although I may be a little bias becasue I love these games; I think the Infinity Engine games (Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale etc...) are way too underrated.  Baldur's Gate (PC), in my opinion is the best RPG yet.  I've never become so exicited about another game before or since.

The game made me feel adventurous and the storyline was amazing...Even Baldur's Gate 2 fell short of this for me.  I've played it through at least 6 or 7 times and I see another go at it in the future.

In the end, I think what turns me off of the FF and Pokemon games is the random, invisible encounters and the turn based fighting.


----------

